# Breeders with these type of lines



## Daniellegsd (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello, I am looking for recommendations on breeders with old school Czech bloodlines. I appreciate the longevity and heath of these dogs. I also like that they are less sporty and have a better off switch but can still work for real when needed. I really like Norbo, Frankie, Gerro Leryka, Policia, Pohranicni straze, Grim etc. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Most of those kennels can be found in plenty of Czech lines. What kind of real work will the dog be doing?


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey fellow Tucsonan! Have you checked out Alpine K9 here in Arizona? I troll Hans' forums a lot on his site, drinking in info about bloodlines and training. He has a passion for the Czech lines. My pup came from elsewhere (DDR lines) so I don't have any direct experience with his operation or dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

wrong thread


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Weberhaus has some very nice Czech and DDR lines.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Weberhaus has some very nice Czech and DDR lines.


You beat me to it! Her grim and dask have the bloodlines he's after and then some and some excellent bitches to compliment them.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Haha! I have a bit of a soft spot for that Grim dog... Wonder why?


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey darka's no slouch either! Those are going to be some amazing puppies


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

Daniellegsd said:


> Hello, I am looking for recommendations on breeders with old school Czech bloodlines. I appreciate the longevity and heath of these dogs. I also like that they are less sporty and have a better off switch but can still work for real when needed. I really like Norbo, Frankie, Gerro Leryka, Policia, Pohranicni straze, Grim etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You had a dog named Lilah from Slovakia in 2013, and a Czech dog named Kiro born early in 2017. Were you unhappy with them or their breeders? Why don't you ask them?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Wendelin in Quebec if Hans at Alpine doesn't work out!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

thegooseman90 said:


> Hey darka's no slouch either! Those are going to be some amazing puppies


Oh I know, to be honest, it's Darka we were set on for years. Sire was of importance of course, but wasn't our main worry. I wanted my Dork kid!


----------



## Daniellegsd (Mar 16, 2013)

Just a reminder that this is a positive post. 

Thanks to everyone who answered my questions. I appreciate it. And a big hello to my fellow Tucsonan! It's a small world I guess.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I would check out Wendelin and Weberhaus, some of the other recommendations I would be very careful with. There is a lot of hype that goes around with the "old school Czech dogs." Most of those are mixed with WGWL line dogs for good reason. Actually, the combination of WG X Czech can be a super nice combination. I have a Cordon An Sat grandson myself, you would have a very tough time finding a better working dog and companion than him.


----------



## Daniellegsd (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank you! 

And just to clarify. I love my breeder and will more than likely go with them again when we are ready. I'm just curious about what else is out there. It doesn't hurt to do some research, right?


----------

